# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes  قسم EFT Dongle تحديثات :  EFT Pro Dongle Update v1.9 is released Huawei (Android 10) Reset FRP

## mohamed73

*Now the EFT Pro has a new Using policy:* *EFT Pro Tool:* Can be used without Dongle connection. You can switch to use the Tool account in the Startup widget of the Application. You just need to register an account then you can contact with yourالروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] *
EFT Dongle Pro has come "Version 1.9"* *EFT Dongle Pro New Update 07/02/2020* Software *EFT Pro* *V1.9* *What is New ?* *EFT Dongle Update v1.9 is released:* *- [Huawei]* Downgrade Huawei devices (Android 10) to Reset FRP using (Safe mode) method for the following models  *Note:  All Huawei devices that updated to Android 10 were supported, If you  have a Huawei device with Android 10 but with unsupported CUST; just  contact with us by "Your device is not supported" Form*  ELE-L04 10.0.0(C605)
ELE-L29 10.0.0(C431)
HMA-AL00 10.0.0(C00)
HMA-L29 10.0.0(C432)
HMA-L29 10.0.0(C605)
LYA-L09 10.0.0(C432)
LYA-L29 10.0.0(C185)
LYA-L29 10.0.0(C432)
MAR-LX1A 10.0.0(C431)
MAR-L21A 10.0.0(C431)
MAR-LX1M 10.0.0(C185)
MAR-L21MEA 10.0.0(C185)
PCT-L29 10.0.0(C432)
POT-LX1AF 10.0.0(C185)
STK-L21M 10.0.0(C185)
VOG-AL00 10.0.0(C00)
VOG-L29 10.0.0(C185)
VOG-L29 10.0.0(C431)
YAL-L21 10.0.0(C431)
YAL-L21 10.0.0(C636)
YAL-L61 10.0.0(C431)
YAL-L61 10.0.0(C636)   *- [MTK]* Added more supported devices: 
TECNO-AB7 (Phantom 9 LTE DS)
TECNO-BA2 (POP 2 Plus) 
TECNO-B1 (POP 2 )
TECNO-B1F (POP 2F )
TECNO-CA6S (Camon CM LTE DS) 
TECNO-CA8S (Camon X Pro LTE DS)
TECNO-CC6 (Camon 12 air)
TECNO-CC7 (Camon 12)
TECNO-CC9 (Camon 12 PRO) 
TECNO-CF7 (Camon 11 LTE )
TECNO-F4 PRO (POP1s Pro)
TECNO-ID5A (Camon I 2) 
TECNO-ID5B (Camon I 2X)
TECNO-IN1 (Camon I ACE) 
TECNO-KC3 (Camon 12 Air) 
TECNO-KC6 (Spark 4 Air)
TECNO-KC8 (Spark 4) 
TECNO-LC6(Pouvoir 3 Air)
TECNO-LC6A(Pouvoir 3 Air) 
INFINIX X652A S5
INFINIX X653C SMART 4 
Nokia 2.2 (Nokia 2.2 ) 
Lenovo XT-2025-3 (MOTOROLA K10)
Lenovo TB-7504X  
OPPO-R9m (R9m LTE DS)   الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  **  *For full instructions follow this video*    *Note:  All Huawei devices that updated to Android 10 were supported, If you  have a Huawei device with Android 10 but with unsupported CUST; just  contact with us by "Your device is not supported" Form *        Update online without replace it t ...  For New User Download File  **  الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]    * Get Now EFT Dongle From Nearest Distrubutor/Reseller الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*

----------


## hawk eye

مشكور على الموضوع الرائع

----------

